# Sue Clement is gone



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

For those who remember her Sue Clement passed away last Tuesday, April 23rd. She was a very caring and loving person. 

Rest in peace Sue. I will miss you.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank you for letting us know Elaine. 

Sue was a wonderful, kind, funny, caring lady & will be greatly missed by many.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

For those of you that didn't know Sue, this is a pic of her. She was a lovely gal, and adored her boy Tucker. I can't remember the other dogs name (maybe someone can fill me in). She was a nurse and a caring person. She loved dogs and was a tireless advocate for rescue. Going to miss you Sue. Rest in Peace.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> For those of you that didn't know Sue, this is a pic of her. She was a lovely gal, and adored her boy Tucker. I can't remember the other dogs name (maybe someone can fill me in). She was a nurse and a caring person. She loved dogs and was a tireless advocate for rescue. Going to miss you Sue. Rest in Peace.


Pam, thank you for sharing that beautiful photo of Sue, Tucker, and Cheeto. That is one of my favorite pictures of Sue and her fluffs.

Yes, Sue adored Tucker. And, Cheeto ... who was Sue's other beloved dog.

I have been thinking a lot about Tucker and Cheeto. They will miss Sue so much. 

I cannot believe that Sue is gone. My heart goes out to her family. 

Sue loved the color magenta ... so, do I. And, turquoise. She always looked so beautiful in turquoise. Sue was beautiful ... inside and out.

Sue, your special note and card remains on the front of our fridge door. I still cannot believe all the special gifts you sent along with the enclosed note and card ... everything has/have a special meaning, which I will always cherish. 

I will never forget you, darling Sue. Your spirit lives on forever ... with love.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Cheeto!! I was racking my brain for that name! Yes, she loved both of them so much. I'm going to miss her.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Being new here I did not know her....but my thoughts and prayers go out to her family and friends!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I did not know her either.... but she sounds like she was a wonderful lady.

My condolences and prayers with all of you and her family....


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Sorry for this Loss.*
*May Time Help Heal All.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I remember Sue, she seemed like a lovely person.
Keeping her friends, family and dogs in my thoughts.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I remember her posts from way back. I never met her in person, but she seemed a wonderful person. My condolences to her family and those closest to her. :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I knew she had little time left... She's in heaven now with many of the fluffs she helped...Beautiful person, inside and out...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Rest in peace Sue.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I lost touch with Sue a while ago - and I so wish I didn't let that happen.

Sue sent me a gift some time ago - back in 2010 - before I had even bought this house. I have had it put away until my home is ready to bring out all the lovely little things she sent. Today I got it out to look at the beautiful things she sent, and thought I would share her note - it is SO Sue - kind, generous, thoughtful, and funny!!










In case you cant read it - the note says:

_Dec 23 2010
Jac, 
I intended to send you a house warming gift months & months ago, but it took me a while to hand crochet these! Just kidding, but it did take me a while to visit a few antique stores and find a few vintage pieces I thought you might like  Thanks for being such a fun friend, Jacqui!
Love Sue, Tucker, Cheeto 
xoxoxo
_

I will treasure this note, and Sues beautiful gifts for many, many years to come. She was such a thoughtful, beautiful person, and although we did lose touch, I will miss her.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I saw this sad news on FB.... RIP dear Sue.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, so sad. Sue was so loving, and had a great sense of humor.
Xoxoxoxoxoxoos


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Sue was such a sweet lady. I'll miss her, eventhough I kind of lost touch with her in the last few years. I always loved her stories of Tucker and Cheeto. She rescued Cheeto from a puppy mill. He always reminded me of Pat's Tinker. Same exact situation.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Rest in peace, Sue. Hugs and Love

Linda


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

While I did not know Sue, I sense the love she shared w/many of you and her gentle, caring spirit. Sending condelences to her family & friends and a reminder for us to keep alive the relationships we have developed through SM---a truly remarkable group. RIP Sue. I believe heaven is made even sweeter when earth angels get transferred.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sue will be surely missed by many. She is a very kind and caring person.
Sue wrote to the students in my class as if it was Tucker writing to them about life in Iowa. Such a sweet thing to do and her kindness was a beautiful extension of who she was. She really was wonderful to children and pups and all of us here.
May you rest in peace and love dear Sue.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My prayers go out to Sue's family. I didn't know her, but hearing you all talk about her, makes me think that she was a wonderful lady.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I sent snake skins for her kids. I just remembered that. They loved them. Poor kids. They were older kids, but still. I feel so bad for them too.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

So sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to her family.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I didn't know Sue, but I'm very sad to hear of her passing  I send my condolences to all of her friends.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

My deepest sympathies to you all at the passing of your dear friend. I didn't know Sue, but she sounds like she was quite a wonderful person.


----------

